# superthrive vs. kool bloom



## G_48911 (Apr 23, 2008)

which of these are a better additive? and i was wondering what the best bud enhancer period is? (regardless of the price) i'm gonna be using ionic as my primary nute in a dripper system. thanks for any and all input-G_48911


----------



## snuggles (Apr 23, 2008)

Superthrive shouldn't be used in flower IMO it's also not a bloom enhancer. As for the best I don't know. I use the three part FF bloom enhancers and like them pretty much and I also use Shooting Powder(not a full time bloom enhancer though), and I have used hydroplex by botanicare I like them all the same to be honest. 

I have also never used Ionic but there are some guys that do so maybe they could help you a bit better.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 23, 2008)

Superthrive isn't a bloom enhancer. I've never used either of them before though so I can't help you there. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## kasgrow (Apr 23, 2008)

Kool bloom is good. Beastie blooms from fox farm is working good for me also.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah snuggles got it, superthrive is just plant vitamans, namely B1, it also has other plant hormones.  If you do use superthrive it is best to use it during veg, Very sparsely, and only use a drop or so.

I myself prefer to use liquid seaweed extract or just plain old B1 as it is safer for your plants and cheaper.  B1 is great to cut down stress after your plant has been stressed or if it will become stressed, for example if i had to transplant my plants, then I would give a nice feeding of B1 before, and after the transplant.

As for bloom enchancers, I am kind of biased to advanced nutrients so of course my favs are Big Bud and Bud Blood.  

One thing that I find a lot of us forget as well is that one of the most potent bloom enchancers is carbohydrates.  I use Carbo-load by advanced nutes, after using this you WILL see a major difference, plus its cheap and not toxic to your plants like NPK boosters can be.  Check it out.


----------



## gagjababy (Apr 23, 2008)

I use superthrive thruout my grow with everywatering at 1 ml per gallon from clone to harvest. There have been no ill effects, in fact my plants are thriving!  I am also using botanicare pro grow/bloom.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 23, 2008)

The main problem that I have with superthrive is that I do not know everything that is in it.  They do not tell you, they say it is their secret hormone recipe.  I don't like that.  Thats why i would rather choose B1.

Just curious gagjababy, but why do you use it through-out your grow...Like what is the benefit, besides early root development, and stress reduction?


----------



## gagjababy (Apr 23, 2008)

I am not sure what the benefits are as I have always used it. I figure it can't hurt plus some experienced growers recomended them at various growing sites. A bottle cost 7 bucks and that treats 1,000 gallons. Superthrive just smells like vitamins...


----------



## snuggles (Apr 23, 2008)

It's good stuff for what it's supposed to be used for, it's actually not the best for a plant in flower though.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh yes i know, I have used superthrive for a while a couple years ago, then I switched to thrive alive because it was cheaper.  Then I switched to liquid seaweed B1, but i only ever use this during veg when the roots are growing like crazy.

I do not dispute the fact that it will help reduce stress, and it will stimulate early roots, but in my quest, I found that besides the things I mentioned, it wasn't doing much else.  I think that all B1 supplements are great products, as long as you understand what they are doing.

I would much rather spend my money on enzymes like sensizym, that will break down old dead root mass and excess starches.  Now when I started using enzymes I really actually noticed a difference.  Wheater using B1/superthrive or not, I have not noticed any difference, except when my plants get stressed and need it.


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 24, 2008)

ive used kool bloom its good but ur still gunna need sumthin a lil higher at da end in phosphorus and for dat i use m.o.a.b. it works great so far and unlike drykoolbloom it has no dyes and it has b-1 in it so da plant doesnt stress out from all da phosphorus


----------



## G_48911 (Apr 24, 2008)

you guys are awesome,thank you


----------



## G_48911 (Apr 24, 2008)

actually...one more question...so i can mix superthrive with the ionic grow (every other res.change)when im in veg,and then when its time to flower,i can mix the ionic bloom with the kool bloom right..or ...? if so does anybody have a suggestion to how much i should use per gallon.I'm planing on just getting gallon bottles of distilled water (i work at a grocery store so i get a nice discount) and just adding the additives to it,then i'll just make sure the ec and ph is where its supposed to be,then i'll just pour them into my res (i'm gonna be using a dripper system)


----------



## gagjababy (Apr 24, 2008)

I mix superthrive and my nutes all the time so I can tell you it is safe to use. I am unfamiliar with ionic bloom. Just because the water is distilled doesn't mean it has the correct pH, it would probably be cheaper to buy R/O water at a pet store at 25 cents per gallon.


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 24, 2008)

i think u should be able to use da 2 together bcuz i was using floranova bloom with mine jus make sure u dont over nute


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 24, 2008)

Carbo load rox. Or Diamond Nector by GH. Carbo is better imho. Bcuzz is also great, yet the most expensive of the three.

What you are looking for is something like these, not a supplement that adds more nuits(P).

How Carbo and DN work are they help "open" up your "pores" in your root system to allow better uptake of the already abundant nuits available from a regular nuit mix.  There is a more technical explanation of how this works, but I am sure you get the drift. I just woke up and am only on my first cup of coffee.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 24, 2008)

G_48911 said:
			
		

> actually...one more question...so i can mix superthrive with the ionic grow (every other res.change)when im in veg,and then when its time to flower,i can mix the ionic bloom with the kool bloom right..or ...? if so does anybody have a suggestion to how much i should use per gallon.I'm planing on just getting gallon bottles of distilled water (i work at a grocery store so i get a nice discount) and just adding the additives to it,then i'll just make sure the ec and ph is where its supposed to be,then i'll just pour them into my res (i'm gonna be using a dripper system)



You got it ST and grow and then bloom and KB. Here;s some other things you may want to think about. I would also look into a watewr conditioner like Hydroguard or something similar. It helps with water and roots and bad things happening to roots. It creates a little micro enviormrnt of happy beneficial bacteria that really helps the water. Also you can add other things which are completely optional but also can help if you have the money. I use Liquid Karma and get good results with that, it's a supplement that I use through the whole grow. These are just suggestions different brands make similar products. I would really get a water conditioner though.

Dosage is tough really I will have to let someone who uses Ionic help you, I haven't used and I'm not 100% sure about that. But I can tell you less is better. I'm sure someone here can help you better though, I see Ionic pop up a lot here LOL.


----------



## Brouli (Apr 24, 2008)

cool question ,  i personaly use Superthrive from seeds sproud, im using Flora Nova Grow and Bloom , with (down the road)  3 part FF (enhancers) and kool bloom once a month  plus Flora nectar (awesome product) and  recently i strat adding  Purple Maxx ,  i dont have any nut burns or any other problems with plants .

P.S there isnt one that is the best, they all got +'s and -'s.


----------



## gagjababy (Apr 24, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> The main problem that I have with superthrive is that I do not know everything that is in it.  They do not tell you, they say it is their secret hormone recipe.  I don't like that.  Thats why i would rather choose B1.
> 
> Just curious gagjababy, but why do you use it through-out your grow...Like what is the benefit, besides early root development, and stress reduction?



Superthrive does have the ingredients listed or a  least some of them:
.09% Vitamin B1, .048% 1-Naphthyl acetic acid, Just need to find out the other 99.9% of ingredients, lol!


----------



## G_48911 (Apr 24, 2008)

ok,so im slowly narrowing it down to what additives i need to get/use LOL i never knew there were so many different additives. 

as for the water conditioner(hydroguard),anybody know where i could find that at? (my hydroponic shop?) that would probably be the first thing i mixed into the water then right? 

as for superthrive,i thaught i read that this stuff can be bought right in the garden section at walmart,is this true? 

as for the carbo load Hal mentioned,i use that during veg. then  right? is that something like a superthrive for hydroponics?

 In the past I've always just used ionic,ph up or down,and water but i see people using these products like kool bloom,etc. on here and their buds look so fat compared to what i've grown,i've always just got little nugs or long skinnier nugs.thats why i'm thinking its time to try something new. im just not trying to use more than a few things,so what im getting out of this is,i should first mix the water conditioner in,then i'll pour in the ionic,then i'll add either the carbo load or the superthrive.....and then the same process during flowering,just rather than the carbo load or super thrive  i would mix in the kool bloom (probably at 1/2 or 3/4 strength for what i've read about it)
hopefully i got this right,can you clear this up for me hal or any other experienced grower. anyways,sorry this is so long i just really wanna make sure i got this down pat. thanks alot fellaz-G_48911


----------



## MARY-JANE (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes u can buy superthrieve at wal-mart or any garden store including home depoe. I found that open, beast, and cha works wonders it is a three part product though; running bout $23.00 for each product. U can find it at any hydro store or gardaning store. It is also good to keep ur plant in complete darkness for 48hr before harvesting.


----------



## G_48911 (Apr 24, 2008)

ok,i googled them products and heres what i found for websites for getting that stuff.  
    Heres for the hydroguard-
http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/botanicare-hydroguard-biofungicide-solution-qt-p-319.html

Heres for the carboload Hal suggested (this looks like some good stuff right here,its guaranteed to give you a bigger harvest)
http://www.advancednutrients.com/landing_pages/carboload_powder_landing.html

 Hal..Did you just start using this stuff or is it something you've used for years? If so,how much are you getting off each of your plants when using this stuff(dry weight)?


----------



## MARY-JANE (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh no that is not the right stuff...Here are a couple of pics to help u out. I jus starting using this product not to long ago and i'm getting better result now then what I did before when i wasn't using thing at all but the basic. Jus remember it is money back if you don't like the product...........


----------



## G_48911 (Apr 24, 2008)

lol.now i'm confused..open sesame?...it looks good but thats not the stuff hal was talking about is it? he said the stuff he uses is carboload....or do you mean that's the superthrive stuff you were talking about?


----------



## G_48911 (Apr 24, 2008)

or..i see now,thats the stuff you were talking about.thats one of your bottles from your 3 part additive.sorry,i thaught you meant that i posted the wrong stuff.


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 24, 2008)

i think everyones confusing you man itll probly be better if your allready used to something go off dat and slowly try new things till u get da results u want other wise der are hundreds of products with diff naMes


----------



## snuggles (Apr 25, 2008)

Or pick a brand of nutes and do a search for a feeding schedule and visit their web site and read about the different products


Like so, I chose Botanicare and they have a couple different nute lines here is the feed schedule
hxxp://www.americanagritech.com/product/product_detail.asp?ID=1&pro_id_pk=90

Look at the names of the products and then read about them. Also they have a faq which will help answer some questions too. I'm not saying you need to use Boptanicare, I just like their site and the info.

Also do you know about N-P-K? And or other nutrients that plants need and when they heed what? That would probably be best, don't just ask and not learn why you would use something.


----------



## G_48911 (Apr 25, 2008)

i'm good now,i know what i'm gonna use.the reason why i ask is because im on an 11 yr old computer that takes forever to do anything (expecially searches) so i'm better off asking. but i'm good now.im gonna use that hyrdroguard,ionic,on and off doses of superthrive,and carbo load when its time to flower.i will use the carbo load throughout the flowering stage until about a week and a half before harvest.that is when i'll use straight ph adjusted water to give them a good flush.


----------

